# Beam Racks and Road Bikes



## HeavyDMB (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey, I purchased a Felt Z100 for rec riding but recently started commuting with it. I am using a Topeak beam rack to hold my books and lunch for work. My issue is this: the beam rack keeps shifting and hitting my spokes. I have broken three spokes so far. I have the right rubber pads in the rack and have it as tight as I can get it. I would get another rack for the bike but it lacks the mounts for it so a beam rack is really my only choice. Any suggestions for how to stabilize the rack so it stops moving around?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

wtf is a 'beam rack'??? check out p-clips

and btw, one post on one forum is enough


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

If my brain is functioning already, a "Beam Rack" is a quick-release rack made by Topeak. I have one. While it's decent enough for 5-10 lb. loads, it's definitely unstable w/ a 20-lb. load (i.e., 3 college textbooks, notebook & a change of clothes).

I can say this from experience, your choices are:
1) Get a bike which can mount a stable rack 
2) Wear a backpack, and be prepared for some back pain
3) Continue using an unstable rack which will eventually throw you into the path of oncoming traffic. Fortunately there weren't any cars behind me when this happened to me.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

lx93 said:


> If my brain is functioning already, a "Beam Rack" is a quick-release rack made by Topeak. I have one. While it's decent enough for 5-10 lb. loads, it's definitely unstable w/ a 20-lb. load (i.e., 3 college textbooks, notebook & a change of clothes).
> 
> I can say this from experience, your choices are:
> 1) Get a bike which can mount a stable rack
> ...




p clips, p clips, p clips... there is absolutely positively no reason to get a new bike


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> p clips, p clips, p clips... there is absolutely positively no reason to get a new bike


I considered P-clipping a rack to my 1997 Bianchi road bike. Even though the frame was steel, it was impossible due to the seatstays being too thin to attach a P-clamp to. I would imagine that many other road bikes will have a similar problem.


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 22, 2008)

I tried this myself for a ride or two about a year ago. I got one of the Topeak seatpost "beam" racks, clamped it on, added the rack trunk, and took off. First problem I ran into was that the bike had a carbon fiber seatpost and seat stays. P clamps didn't work with the first, regular rack that I tried. Seatpost racks don't go well with carbon fiber seatposts, either. 

So, I moved the rack to my FS MTB, all aluminium, and ran it for awhile. One thing I found next was that I needed to lock out the rear suspension when I had the rack on or it would rub the tire when you bottom out in a number of Arkansas potholes. Secondly, you can use the spacers, clamp it down tight, and put the allen wrenches to it, the rack will wiggle around back there. 

So, I eventually went to a regular commuter bike with heavy duty rack, and use a backpack or messenger bag when I need to haul stuff around with my road bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*????????*



lx93 said:


> I considered P-clipping a rack to my 1997 Bianchi road bike. Even though the frame was steel, it was impossible due to the seatstays being too thin to attach a P-clamp to. I would imagine that many other road bikes will have a similar problem.


They are made in many different sizes (look in the plumbing section of the hardware store). And an ingenious home bike mechanic can find a way to shim almost anything. Definitely not impossible.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

HeavyDMB said:


> Hey, I purchased a Felt Z100 for rec riding but recently started commuting with it. I am using a Topeak beam rack to hold my books and lunch for work. My issue is this: the beam rack keeps shifting and hitting my spokes. I have broken three spokes so far. I have the right rubber pads in the rack and have it as tight as I can get it. I would get another rack for the bike but it lacks the mounts for it so a beam rack is really my only choice. Any suggestions for how to stabilize the rack so it stops moving around?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1647261#poststop


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a Q.R. Nashbar trunk rack that I think is the same style you're asking about. I use it on my commuter, and it's as stable as Gibralter. Holding the rear wheel between my knees, I can't budge it from side to side using both hands. It does make the bike a little tippy at extremely low speeds and when stopped, if you're carrying a heavy load.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm confused (not the first time). He called it a "beam rack", and the definition of that seems to be a seat post rack. So how is it, exactly, that a seat post rack end up in this guy's spokes? Is it a seat post rack with pannier sides to it? If so, wouldn't it hit the tire before it contacted the spokes?

And yeah.... P-clips. They can be found in sizes small enough for seat stays. Otherwise, zip ties.


----------

